

Other sites like Hacker News? - tcarnell

Hi all - I love Hacker News, but it would be great if you could share other interesting sites for me as well. Especially some goods ones about usability, web design, and European start-ups.<p>thanks, tom
======
JayNeely
<http://answers.onstartups.com> is a good one I've been paying a lot more
attention to for the past month.

TechCrunch UK has been replaced by TechCrunch Europe, but still plenty of news
there, and you could always filter it through Pipes for just the UK stories:
<http://eu.techcrunch.com/> \-- The number of comments is fewer than
TechCrunch main, but the quality is higher.

It's unfortunate that there's not a StackOverflow.com for usability / design /
UX topics yet, but maybe someone reading this will create one. :-)

~~~
tcarnell
thanks!

